# Windows 8: Startknopf fehlt



## Kwengie (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

auf Golem.de wurde ich auf einen recht interessanten Artikel aufmerksam, in dem erklärt wird, warum die Microsoft-Bosse auf den Startknopf in der Taskleiste verzichten.
Als Begründung wird eine Nutzerauswertung angegeben und die soll angeblich belegen, daß dieser runde Knopf kaum benutzt wird. 
Es wird angebeben, daß Programme in die nicht mehr vorhandene Schnellstartleiste von Windows7 gegeben  und von dort aus gestartet werden. Auch wurden Tastenkombies als Grund angegeben.

Angeblich und darum wird er in der kommenden Windows-Version wegrationalisiert.
Was haltet Ihr davon???


also ich für meinen Teil benutze den Knopf täglich, sogar stündlich mehrere Male und die Tastenkombies für die Programmaufrufe von World, Exel, Battlefield 3, Skyrim usw. kenne ich nicht.



Quelle:
Microsoft: Warum Windows 8 keinen Startknopf hat - Golem.de


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

Du kannst ja einfach die WIndows-Taste drücken, dann kommst Du zu diesem Start-Schirm mit den "App" - das ist an sich nichts anderes als ein Startmenü, nur optisch anders. In der Praxis ist das auch nicht umständlicher als ein Startmenü "aufklappen" zu lassen. Insofern wird es einfach nur ein bisschen Umgewöhnung sein.

Allerdings sollte, falls das nicht der Fall ist, optional immer auch das "gewohnte" zu aktivieren sein, finde ich.


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Juni 2012)

Meine bevorzugte Art und Weise, Programme zu starten (Windows-Taste, erste 3-4 Buchstaben eintippen, Enter) funktioniert auch in Windows 8 einwandfrei. Von daher stört mich der fehlende Start-Button nicht so sehr. Sieht nur komisch aus.

Auf Windows 8 umsteigen werde ich aber erstmal nicht, weil mir Win 7 ganz gut gefällt und ich das Farbschema der Metro-Oberfläche zum finde.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2012)

Also in anbetracht dessen, das ich schon seit Jahren meine Icons entweder über den Desktop, natürlich versteckt in einem Ordner, oder gleich über die Quickstartleiste anklicke muss ich echt sagen: Das ist alles viel Lärm um nichts
Zumal unser TE jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich tolle Argumente für "START" liefert, es wirkt ja fast so als ob man es nur schaffen würde da ein Programm zu starten wenn man das aus der unübersichtlichen Liste da raussucht

Außerdem, ich hab es geschafft Ohne START bei Windows 3.1 auszukommen, die anderen werden es auch lernen 
Ja, ich kenn sie noch, die Tasterturen die da wo die Windooftaste heute sitzt noch eine aussparung hatte


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2012)

Übrigens: Die Verknüpfungen, die man in der Schnellstartleiste hat, bekommen automatisch die Tastenkürzel Win+1, Win+2 etc


----------



## Kwengie (2. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja einfach die WIndows-Taste drücken, dann kommst Du zu diesem Start-Schirm mit den "App" - das ist an sich nichts anderes als ein Startmenü, nur optisch anders. In der Praxis ist das auch nicht umständlicher als ein Startmenü "aufklappen" zu lassen. Insofern wird es einfach nur ein bisschen Umgewöhnung sein.
> 
> Allerdings sollte, falls das nicht der Fall ist, optional immer auch das "gewohnte" zu aktivieren sein, finde ich.


 

Recht hast Du schon, 
aber wieso will Microsoft jeden dazu zwingen, diese Tastenkürzel zu verwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Recht hast Du schon,
> aber wieso will Microsoft jeden dazu zwingen, diese Tastenkürzel zu verwenden?



wird man doch nicht. Man kann auch einfach diesen Startscreen, der sozusagen das Startmenü ersetzt, per Maus "rüberziehen", das ist dann auch nicht anders als das Startmenü aufzurufen. Also, anders schon, aber nicht mehr "Arbeit"


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Recht hast Du schon,
> aber wieso will Microsoft jeden dazu zwingen, diese Tastenkürzel zu verwenden?


 
Wie kommt man eigentlich auf so ein schmales Brett?
Und wenn man sich das Tastenkürzel "Linke Maustaste" nicht merken kann sollte das überflüssige Ding die letzte Sorge sein


----------



## Kwengie (3. Juli 2012)

vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Tastenkombies wie Strg + V und so weiter.
Standartisiert sind die leider nicht, so daß ich z. B. in Paint Shop Pro immer diese Tastenküzrel neu zuweisen darf... 

und ich denke mal,
man hat sich im Laufe der vielen Jahre an das Startbutton gewöhnt und auf einmal soll das weg sein, sprich wegrationalisiert. Für mich signalisiert das Startbutton irgendwie, daß ich ein Windows-Betriebssystem habe.

Dafür wird Windows 8 anderen unnötigen Ballast mit sich rumschleppen...


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Für mich signalisiert das Startbutton irgendwie, daß ich ein Windows-Betriebssystem habe.


 
naja, DAS tut eher der Bluescreen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Für mich signalisiert das Startbutton irgendwie, daß ich ein Windows-Betriebssystem habe.


 Du kannst ja ein Hintergrundbild nehmen und links unten einen Startbutton reinkopieren


----------



## Kwengie (4. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja ein Hintergrundbild nehmen und links unten einen Startbutton reinkopieren




nö,
das geht mir wieder zu weit...


----------

